# crinone 8% gel question!



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

hi i'm currently 7 weeks pg and i am using crinone 8%gel once a day in the evening before going to bed(front door).over the last 2 days i have noticed in the day the some of it is coming away bit sort of dryed up in small lumps with sort of brown/greyish in it.probably just a build up of it and better for it to come away so the new stuff can do its job but little conserned about the brown/grey stuff you don't think its going moldy in there do you
do you think i should be worried about this or its just excess leakage?
thanks poopy.xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I've not had any experience of crinone gel, so I'm not sure what coulour it should be when it does come away, but it could be that it is normal for it to be this colour.  It could also be that it is getting caught up with a bit of old blood from implantation bleeding.  It won't be going mouldy, so don't worry, but check with other members that have used it to see if they have had similar experiences,

Sorry I can't help more,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

hi phoned nhs direct over weekend as still getting this dodgy colour the seemed to think it isn't anything to worry about as there is no smell to it and its only there when i wipe!!! all i can discribe it as is small coffee granules black/grey/brown colour in with the dried up ****** gel.am going to email my doc to just double check.had a few replies from ff girls and they all seem to get it at some point.
thanks poopy.xxx


----------

